# My Kylee



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh! What a shocker. You must be devastated. I am so very sorry for your loss. Your Kylee was such a gorgeous little pup.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i am so so sorry. i cant begin to imagine the shock and heartbreak you must be feeling losing your sweet Kylee at only 6mths of age. you wil be in my thoughts, again i am so sorry


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no...I am so sorry to read this sad news. My heart is breaking for poor Kylee, you and your family. She was much too young to go. Could the vet give you any indication of what happened?

Godspeed sweet angel Kylee.........


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! That is heartbreaking!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this! What a shock!

Will you be having a neocropsy performed? If for no other reason than to let the breeder know.

Your pain is certainly raw right now and expect tears for many more days. Many hugs to you and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## nascar88mom2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oh my gosh! What a shocker. You must be devastated. I am so very sorry for your loss. Your Kylee was such a gorgeous little pup.


 

Thank you i just cant even think straight. I just dont get it....They said she was healthy when i took her for her check up 2 weeks ago. I was a lil concerned about the snoring and they said it was fine!!!!! Im just baffled, sad, mad and hurt. I guess im just glad i had her as long as i did.....nothing will ever replace my love for her. Please pray for me for i need to be able to find peace in her passing if that makes sense. I just dont know what else to do.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kylee was a beautiful girl. I will keep you in our prayers. I hope that all the happy memories of Kylee give you comfort.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a horrible tragedy!!! I can't even imagine how shocked and heartbroken you must feel. 
What did your vet say? Does he have any idea? I would want my breeder to pay for an autopsy.
I am so very very sorry. She was a beautiful girl and much too young. It had to be some kind of heart defect.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

OH MY!
I am so sorry and I am sure no words can describe what you are going through right now. I will say a prayer and I lit a candle for you and your family.
My deepest condolences


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear about kaylee that would have been scary and shocking to find your dog like that. Kaylee was sure a veery pretty girl. Hugs to you on this sad day. Run free Kaylee.


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart is just aching for your loss (((HUGS)) to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh how heartbreaking for you. I can't even imagine. My prayers are with you and your sweet baby.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,this is so scary! I am so sorry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM sorry for your loss.... How heart breaking


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My prayers are with You and Kaylee...I'm is shock! What a Beautiful Young Girl...ooooo...there are the tears again...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry. It was so unexpected and I know this was traumatic for you and your family. I hope your healing is quick. Run free and wild young Kaylee....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry, she was so young. How heart breaking.
Prayers for you and family!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Kylee ~ Godspeed & Love ~ Your Call To Him Came Too Early


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There's no way she wanted to leave you. There's no way it could have been her time. This makes me so sad and angry! You are in my thoughts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry ... I know how hard it is to lose a puppy, I lost one years ago through an accident, though. It is a different kind of pain than an losing an adult. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a terrible shock. I am so sorry. Run free, little girl.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How horrible! I'm going to ask again what other people have asked...did the vet say what could have happened...did they suggest a necropsy? Personally, I would HAVE to know what happened. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What an awful thing to happen. Shocking, totally shocking. I'm just sitting here shaking my head, I can't imagine what this must be like for you


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I too am very sorry about your loss. Losing our precious pets is never easy. How shocking for you. I will pray for comfort and peace for you. I hope you find out some answers to help you out emotionally. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so so sorry. I know the shock, anger and devastation that you're feeling ...it happened to us many years ago with our Drexel, also a Golden. He was only 13 months old.

It turns out he had a genetic heart problem called Sub-Aortic Stenosis. He died in his sleep.

Godspeed on Angel Wings, little Kylee.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, how heartbreaking. I am so very, very sorry. I agree with others that an autopsy would be important to know what happened and help give you some closure. Also, I think your breeder should be contacted and probably pay for the autopsy. I, too, would suspect a heart ailment. I cannot begin to know your pain... losing a baby would be so very hard. We will be here for you whenever you want to vent or talk or cry. Hugs.

Betty


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kylee. She was way to young to leave you but hopefully you can find some answers and it will help you to heal. Try to remember all the fun and happy times and hold Yota alittle tighter. (((HUGS)))
Run free sweet girl!!!!! Know that you were loved and will be missed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby girl. I would think it was probably heart related. We lost our first golden just after his 5th birthday to heart attack and no heart problem had ever been detected. It happns and it breaks our heart.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I can't even being to imagine the shock and pain you must be going through, my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to read to this loss, especially at such a young age. That last pictures is surely one to treasure.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

That is so tragic  I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Kylee. She was such a beautiful girl. What a blessing to have been able to give her the best life possible for the short time she was here on earth. Keeping you and your family in my prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I so very sorry for the loss of your sweet little girl Kylee. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose her like that. Just remember that in her short life she was loved and cherished and that she knew that. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. God speed Kylee!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heartfelt Condolences on your tragic loss. I too would suspect a heart condition, did vet's hear any indication on her exams? Was she recently vaccinated? Such a shame...may you find peace in your memories. Godspeed Little one.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. What a shock to lose one so young. Godspeed, Kylee.


----------



## nascar88mom2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*My girl*

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!! This has been hard on all of us. The autopsy found she had a blockage in one of her main arteries to the heart. While i do have some closer, she was just to young! I did notify the breeder and they had no problem paying for her test. It seems for some reason the other puppies didnt have any problems that they know of and they were very sympatheticabout her passing. Thank you again for all your prayers and the vet was kind enough to let me be with her before they did ya know what. Im going to miss my baby girl and now its time for me to console Yota. He hasnt left my side since and i have let him sleep with me in bed. He knows momma is sad and tries to make me happy. Now its time for me to turn my attention to him and my other babies. Thank you again and keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do. Lots of hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry- this is terrible


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

again so sorry...perhaps knowing will help you heal. I believe there is a special place for the little lost ones. ((hugs))


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Kylee. What a beautiful girl. Sending you hugs across the miles...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

OMG - I am so sorry no one should ever have to loose a furbaby that young. Play hard at the bridge sweet, sweet baby girl.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, what a shock! saying some prayers for Kylee and your family.

hugs..........

Debbie & mason


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG That is too sad. Poor baby, poor you. Thnking of you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Kylee. How very sad, especially at such a young age.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There is no way that they should leave us so young. (((HUGS)))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. If it is any consolation, and i know it won't be at the moment, but at least Kylee did not suffer and she passed peacefully to the bridge.

I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling, she was too young to leave you.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Kylee


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Sweet puppy*

I am so sorry for your loss and hope you know she will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my god, I am so sad for your loss. Poor little pup, your family is in my prayers


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Losing Kylee*

I am so sorry for your loss. It's good to know what happened so you won't be second-guessing yourself. There was nothing you could have done.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry, not knowing she had a problem even makes it harder.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that this has happened. it's so wrong for such a young dog to die. We're here to talk to and support you. We cannot be in your shoes, but we have lost loved pets and are here for you

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Sorry this is late, I'm still catching up...

I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss of Kylee. It is especially hurtful at her young age.

My prayers and healing thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Kylee! ((((((((Hugs))))))))) for you, you're in our prayers.

Take consolation in knowing that Kylee has crossed the Rainbow Bridge and has joined other GR members goldens including my Chelsea, Becky & Oliver. They all would have met Kylee with wagging tails inviting her to join in the play.

Take care!

Gwen


----------

